# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  does arimidex have any effect on sex drive?

## AlphaMaleDawg

I have seen posts stating the complete opposite from each other. What is the deal here?

----------


## Mooseman33

yes, to much and it will kill ur sex drive.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> yes, to much and it will kill ur sex drive.


what about .25 EOD? I am taking test and deca now so the last thing I want is for it to contribute to decreased libido and potential erectile dysfunction

----------


## tronics

it can..but i usually go up to .5 ed and have never had an issue yet...ive always been on test tho

as long as you dont lower your estrogen too much..

----------


## Bossman

> what about .25 EOD? I am taking test and deca now so the last thing I want is for it to contribute to decreased libido and potential erectile dysfunction


I haven't had any issues at that dose, or even .25ED. But it could if you were taking enough. Letro is the only thing that killed my sex drive thus far.

----------


## Spartans09

Some people are very sensitive to AI's. Me included. I've seen some guys that are very experienced not need more than literally, a couple of drops a week of the liquid version. You really need to know what to look for with estro sides as they present themselves and adjust dosage up. It takes 3-5 days to impact your blood levels when you increase or decrease the dose. I would error on the side of less is better and upping dose, provided your not very gyno prone. If you've ever crushed your estrogen too low for a few days you will not like it. Turned me into a zombie.

----------


## Tyler694

I run .25mg+ EOD and hasn't affected my sex drive from all the test.. Still busting through the roof..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

If your on cycle....it won't make much difference on sex drive.....off cycle even after pct...it will give you a boost...but the KEY is not to take too much!!! .25mg to .50mg EOD is what I've heard and for years now......I have a script right now from the doc right now to lower SHBG and he wrote it as .50mg every 4 days. I do get a extra horny with it, but I'm extra horny anyway!!!

----------


## gymnerd

Too much will definatly hurt it. Only use what you need and you should be good. There is no set number with it because it can kill too much estrogen at high doses so it all depends on how much test or whatever you are running 1g test will need a higher dose than 500mg and so and so forth.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

so an extremely low dose will help, but a high dose will make it worse?

----------


## Hard.On

according to ronnie rowland,

It messes up his sex drive everytime he touches it

----------


## Someguy123

> so an extremely low dose will help, but a high dose will make it worse?



if you dont need it, dont use it. if youre gyno prone, then start with a small dose, and work your way up until the high estro sides go away.

----------


## Kibble

Anything that eleminates estrogen has a change of affecting your sex drive

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

> if you dont need it, dont use it. if youre gyno prone, then start with a small dose, and work your way up until the high estro sides go away.


Not just for gyno control, run search and read the lines for details but here are few I can think of quickly

*water control
*helps free test
*PCT aid

And of course there bad lipid and IGF issues, but overall there is a good reason why is the #1 ai used!

----------


## alpenguy

I am on .25 to .5 Adex E3D 6 months after cycle, and two months after running another pct due to some gyno issues.Trying to rid a bit of chest fat that won't go away. My experience at first was tired..and then my libido went up and feel actually pretty good. Still a bit tired but worst is joint pain. Seems to dry you out with the decrease in estrogen

----------


## New2Anabolic

I hear Cabergoline will help pick up your sex drive, without using Test.
--> Also used for Gyno

----------


## RED26

What!? Arimidex killing sex drive? And this is supposed to happen with all AI's? I've never heard about this... And never read either... And no one actually using AI's have complained about this, and I'm talking about using doses of 0-5mg EOD or even ED. 
Can someone be so kind to explain me why aromatase inhibitors and loss of libido are related?

----------


## JHeisman1

> What!? Arimidex killing sex drive? And this is supposed to happen with all AI's? I've never heard about this... And never read either... And no one actually using AI's have complained about this, and I'm talking about using doses of 0-5mg EOD or even ED. 
> Can someone be so kind to explain me why aromatase inhibitors and loss of libido are related?


Aromatase inhibitors lower conversion of testosterone to estrogen, and androstenedione to estrone. These two estrogens are in every male. If the level of estrogen is too high it antagonizes function of penis to achieve erection, decreases libido, and lowers testosterone. If estrogen is too low, it should increase your FSH/LH, leading to increased testosterone, which should increase libido, sexual function, etc. However, it takes a few weeks for this to occur. So after too much AI's you will have low estrogen and testosterone for several weeks and that kills your sex drive, erections etc. Also, watch out for estrogen rebound in this situation. Tough balancing act, I'm going through it myself...

----------


## LiftedDuramax2007

My rat is using liquidex from ar-r at .25 EOD and he told me last night that he isnt having any issues getting it up or a decrease in drive.
No sign of rat tits either

----------


## RED26

> _If the level of estrogen is too high it antagonizes function of penis to achieve erection, decreases libido, and lowers testosterone. If estrogen is too low, it should increase your FSH/LH, leading to increased testosterone, which should increase libido, sexual function, etc_. However, it takes a few weeks for this to occur. So after too much AI's you will have low estrogen and testosterone for several weeks and that kills your sex drive, erections etc.


What takes a few a weeks to occur? 
If we take an AI, that means, just as you said, less estrogen, more test, and increased libido and sexual function... 
So... I don't understand... You're telling me the opposite, that an AI *enhances* sexual performance and libido, not the contrary. (Loss of libido)

----------


## Bossman

> What!? Arimidex killing sex drive? And this is supposed to happen with all AI's? I've never heard about this... And never read either... And no one actually using AI's have complained about this, and I'm talking about using doses of 0-5mg EOD or even ED. 
> Can someone be so kind to explain me why aromatase inhibitors and loss of libido are related?


An AI reduces your estrogen. Men need estrogen to function sexually and low estrogen lowers your sex drive. Too much estrogen can cause problems, but too little can also cause problems. 

Adex can lower it enough to give you problems, but letro can lower estrogen further quicker. When I've taken letro it knocked out my sex drive quick.

----------


## RED26

> An AI reduces your estrogen. Men need estrogen to function sexually and low estrogen lowers your sex drive. Too much estrogen can cause problems, but too little can also cause problems. 
> 
> Adex can lower it enough to give you problems, but letro can lower estrogen further quicker. When I've taken letro it knocked out my sex drive quick.


Thanks for the answer! Much more clear.
So... I don't even want to think what *Aromasin* is going to do with me if I'm going to use it ED during the whole cycle...

----------


## JHeisman1

> What takes a few a weeks to occur? *When/if testosterone increases after your body detects low estrogen, then the effects of testosterone takes a few weeks to kick in[/LIST]*
> 
> If we take an AI, that means, just as you said, less estrogen, more test, and increased libido and sexual function... 
> *2 problems with this statement though. First, AI's do not alter the current estrogen [which is a steroid and takes weeks to clear out of your body]. So if estro is too high or low, sexual dysfunction could occur. AI's only prevents new estrogen from forming. Could be weeks til the estrogen. Second problem is the more test part. Theoretically, AI's should lower new estrogen formation, so once HPTA detects low estro, it increases LH/FSH leading to increased testosterone [if everything is functioning normally]. As any AAS user knows, it takes weeks for the effects of the testosterone to kick in.*
> 
> So... I don't understand... You're telling me the opposite, that an AI *enhances* sexual performance and libido, not the contrary. (Loss of libido).
> *Loss of libido if estro is too high or low [I've read should be between 15-25 Ideally [US labs, not sure of the units offhand]. Essentially what I am saying is there is a middle ground that is safe, careful lowering too much*.


See bolds above...

----------


## RED26

> Essentially what I am saying is there is a middle ground that is safe, careful lowering too much.


I also think that's the key... But I'm trying aromasin to not get one bit of water retention during a cycle with sustanon . 

I HATE water retention. REALLY. I don't know how to be more expressive.  :Frown:

----------

